
Is it possible for a novice to build their own smartphone? - patientplatypus
Hey guys-<p>I was wondering if anyone had any guides for a novice to build their own smartphone. I used to build my own desktop computers as a kid and I&#x27;m willing to do some basic soldering. I just am looking for some instructable guides with part lists and what hooks up to what. Seems like a fun side project that shouldn&#x27;t be too difficult considering where the tech is at these days.<p>Thanks!
======
NoOn3
I think it's possible. You can see project like
Openmoko([http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Main_Page](http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Main_Page))
and neo900([https://neo900.org/](https://neo900.org/)). It's open source and
allow you to download
schematics([http://projects.goldelico.com/p/gta04-main/downloads/](http://projects.goldelico.com/p/gta04-main/downloads/))

~~~
NoOn3
But it's not so easy. You need to know simple electronics and communications
protocols([https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/37814/usart-...](https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/37814/usart-
uart-rs232-usb-spi-i2c-ttl-etc-what-are-all-of-these-and-how-do-th)). Read
chips datasheet and connect it as indicated there.

You need to know some electronic design automation software(like Kicad), to
draw schematics and layout. Order board somewhere like
[https://oshpark.com/](https://oshpark.com/) soldered or solder it yourself.
Put it all together with screen and hull. And maybe write some software:-)

~~~
NoOn3
Or you can see more easy project like
KiteBoard([http://www.kiteboard.io/](http://www.kiteboard.io/)) or search
google for ArduinoPhone or RasspberyPi phone.

